# Run your own small Bistro, Be your own Chef!



## levy (Jan 11, 2013)

We are running a short stay accommodation for travellers and we have a kitchen area that turned to bistro, complete with dining area, therefore we would like to find someone who can manage it.

Our location is close to MRT, near city area. You will need to start operation from 8am to 8pm, 7 days a week, you can prepare your own quick meals menu, for example breakfast; scramble egg and toast, half boiled eggs etc, lunch quick sandwiches, and tea and dinner menu.. take orders and serve.

You run the place like your own business area, we do not charge you rental, but ingredients and selling and keeping the areas clean are all at your own costs.

Suitable for fresh grads culinary schools, someones who has passion in cooking and serving but don't have the money for capital set up for cafes or bistro.

If you are interested , email us [email protected]. together with your CV. We will call you if we find you suitable . No social visit pass allowed as you will be running it on your own.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

This sounds like a really great opportunity for a young chef to get experience.  Free rent would give a buffer zone till he/she figured out what works and what doesn't.  Get to learn the ins and outs of menu design, buying and sourcing, pricing, book keeping, management and everything else with out the pressure of paying 5K a month to the land lord right off the top.   

Does this include a room to stay in?  Is there a possibility of bringing in clientele from out side who are not staying at the hotel?  How many seats are in the dining area? 

It sounds like you are providing someone with the possibility of starting their own restaurant for like a 2K investment - you can't even start a food cart for that.  What great practice for a chef before starting his/her own business.  I wish I had a set up like this back when I was getting started.  Man, this is tempting even now.

Best of luck to you.

CDF


----------

